# foundationless langstroth frames in top bar hive



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

The other thing is possible comb instability with such a long - 19-inch+ - "top bar" and straight sides. I chose to design a Kenyan insert for my old Langs that will take 14.5-inch top bars sideways. I can just fit two follower boards and 12 1-3/8-inch top bars. I can also super them if I add bee space above the brood chamber. See:

http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2461


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

The frames will work fine. Use a piece of fabric across the top of the "bars" as an inner cover. Fold it back as you pull frames.


----------

